

Yahoo Livetext – A New Way to Connect - denzil_correa
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/125351474614/yahoo-livetext-a-new-way-to-connect

======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
This makes no sense to me at all... you have a video of the other person open,
but then you mute the audio and have to type everything out? Why?! Why would
you just not... talk aloud?

Of course, this probably means it's going to be a crazy hit.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Maybe you're in a library?

------
rohitbr1
It is difficult to summarize video chat or phone call for documentation
purpose, that is the only situation I can think of where this can be useful! A
bit more than just texting.

